# Matching paint colors Frazee to Dunn Edwars to Sherwin Williams



## dylanmitchell (Nov 18, 2018)

Got sent out to match colors for an apartment building repaint and wood repair and caulking job. Problem is original jobs and repaints was Frazee paints and last contractor (not us) used Dunn Edwards but color came out wrong. Only about 5 years ago but the contractor did poor job so they want bid from us. Got better discount on Sherwin Williams account but can get Dunn Edwards if we have to but cost would go up.

How do get go from Frazee paint codes with Frazee gone and Sherwin not able to mix to Frazee paint codes and new Dunn Edward codes being for wrong tint about two shades off? Usually, we'd use old pain can to scrape a sample but old cans are gone and it's all repainted the wrong color.

Looking for tips to get right Frazee original paint color from Sherwin Williams. May try dig out paint color sample from under wrong Dunn Edwards color or try to get close match by getting a few samples and showing owner. 

We can get Duratec II at Sherwin but what's Sherwin replacement for Frazee Endurable we can't get?

Original Frazee

Wallablie Frazee Duratec II Acrylic
CL 2607N 619-460-7710 Flat

Caffeine Frazee Endurable Acrylic
CLC 1283N 619-460-7710 Semi Gloss

Wallablie Endurable Acrylic
CL 2607N 619-460-7710 Semi Gloss



Dunn-Edwards Wallablie match attempt (they used this to paint over both the flat and semi-gloss part of why the owner didn't like the result)

FR CL 2607N
EVSH50-2 EVERSHiELD EXT S/G

04: 3 Y+ 36.000
08: 6 Y+ 12.000
13: 1 Y+ 27.000
14: 1 Y+ 0.000


Dunn-Edwards Caffeine match attempt

FR CLC 1283N
SSHL 10-0 SPRTASHLD EX FLAT

08: 6 Y+ 12.000
09: 2 Y+ 16.000
13: 4 Y+ 40.000
14: 2 Y+ 8.000 (A)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope Not possible to just convert formula to another paint. If SW doesn't have frazee paint codes in their database and you don't have a sample to match to then SOL.


FYI in my experience dark brown tones need to be matched by hand. the spectrometers do not do a good job matching them at all.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

can't you get a colour pallet chip and do a colour match from that?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Matching colors between manufacturers is not brain surgery or rocket science!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

What are you worried about paint codes for? Just match a paint chip or better yet, some of the original leftover paint. 

We are talking about the exterior right?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> What are you worried about paint codes for? Just match a paint chip or better yet, some of the original leftover paint.
> 
> We are talking about the exterior right?



I don't believe they have access to any paint chips or left over paint anymore and the original color has been painted over.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Time to pick a new color then


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SW owns Frazee. Why the hell wouldn't they be able to match those colors? That doesn't make sense. They should be able to call their color lab and get a pretty decent formula, if they feel up to it that is. Unfortunately i left Cali in 1997 so i don't have any SW connections out there to help you. This really isn't rocket science for a competent paint store.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

S/W bought Duron Paints (local family owned paint brand) and struggles to match Duron's colors. Rep says it has to do with the colorants they are using are S/W's not Duron's. Maybe the same thing with Frazee.


Granted a competent mixing guy should be able to match just about any color within reason.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Roamer said:


> S/W bought Duron Paints (local family owned paint brand) and struggles to match Duron's colors. Rep says it has to do with the colorants they are using are S/W's not Duron's. Maybe the same thing with Frazee.
> 
> 
> Granted a competent mixing guy should be able to match just about any color within reason.


Could be. SW colorants are pretty 5hitty to be honest with you. Very "grayed" off. The bases are pretty gray too, so brighter colors may be a problem. I guess the real thing to do would be to go to a quality brand paint store instead, huh?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I just checked BM does have these colors in their database under "Color Wheel" and "General Paint" brands. Hard to say if they match any official formula without a sample though.



Being SW owned brand I would be surprised if they didn't have, or at least couldn't get a formula.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I just checked BM does have these colors in their database under "Color Wheel" and "General Paint" brands. Hard to say if they match any official formula without a sample though.
> 
> 
> 
> Being SW owned brand I would be surprised if they didn't have, or at least couldn't get a formula.


Trust me. Their color lab has the formulas. If the store is too lazy or stupid to call them than that's not our problem.:vs_cool:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I say the client should just pick a gawl darned color then... Why are they hell bent on a color they dont have, dont have samples or color chips for, and thats been painted over? It sounds to me like they dont even know what color it used to be. 

"I dont know what color that used to be, but dammit, thats what color I want it..." Silly...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Either match using the closest color chip. Or, SW has the Colorlife fandeck in the match system. Frazee is not the only company that used or is using Colorlife color system, its not exclusive to Frazee.


----------

